# Scripture Reading



## gordo (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello

Today at our worship I am to do the scripture reading. It's the first time I have ever had to do this and although excited, a tad bit nervous to stand up at the front of the church and read in front of everyone. 

Is there anything I should say once I'm done? Like "Our Lord's Word" or "The Word of God?" Just want to know what's appropriate. I can't seem to remember what the other readers have done.

Thanks!


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 12, 2012)

I usually remind people before something like, "We come now to the reading of the Word of God, it is without error, it cannot error, it is perfectly sufficient for our lives today. So give your full attention to it as we read it now." <-- or something shorter.

I usually follow the reading with something like "This is the Word of the Lord." or "The grass withers, the flowers fade, but the Word of our Lord endures forever."


Remember when reading, (if you do tell people to turn in their bibles to read along with you, to give ample time for them to turn there). Read with clarity and with good amount of volume so all can hear. Don't rush through it, don't be too slow either. Read based on the text (what it is saying -> how God intended that section to be read).


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi:

"Thus saith the LORD..."

Read from a heart full of faith believing in the Word.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## gordo (Feb 12, 2012)

Good stuff guys! Much appreciated. God bless!


----------



## gordo (Feb 12, 2012)

Went great guys. Thanks for the advice. I used Andrew's "This is the Word of the Lord" to close.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Feb 12, 2012)

Great!


----------

